# NetworkManager keeps killing my wi-fi when I plug in cable

## petan

I am trying to solve this bug https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176891 one of devs told me that reason why my wi-fi is getting killed when cable is plugged is not kernel in fact, but rather NetworkManager which has some power saving features or whatever.

Is that true? How can I disable that? I don't want NM to kill my wi-fi when I plug in cable I want both.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I don't have the same hardware as you, but NetworkManager does not kill Wi-Fi when I connect an Ethernet cable to the laptop; both connections remain active. Therefore I don't think what you are experiencing is an inherent trait of NetworkManager. I don't know if it's of any help, but here are the details of what is installed on my Clevo laptop:

```
fitzcarraldo@clevow230ss ~ $ eix -I networkmanager

[I] kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt

     Available versions:  (5) 5.23.0(5/5.23) 5.26.0(5/5.26) 5.26.0-r1(5/5.26)

       {debug teamd test}

     Installed versions:  5.26.0-r1(5)(18:17:30 08/10/16)(-debug -teamd -test)

     Homepage:            https://www.kde.org/

     Description:         NetworkManager bindings for Qt

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  1.0.12-r1 ~1.2.4 ~1.4.0 1.4.0-r1 ~1.4.2 {audit bluetooth connection-sharing consolekit +dhclient dhcpcd gnutls +introspection json +modemmanager ncurses +nss ofono +ppp resolvconf selinux systemd teamd test vala +wext +wifi zeroconf ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  1.4.0-r1(16:36:22 01/10/16)(bluetooth consolekit dhclient introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp wext wifi -audit -connection-sharing -gnutls -json -ofono -resolvconf -selinux -systemd -teamd -test -vala ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         A set of co-operative tools that make networking simple and straightforward

Found 2 matches

fitzcarraldo@clevow230ss ~ $ eix -I plasma-nm

[I] kde-plasma/plasma-nm

     Available versions:  (5) 5.6.5 5.7.5 ~5.8.0

       {debug modemmanager openconnect teamd}

     Installed versions:  5.7.5(5)(18:48:15 08/10/16)(-debug -modemmanager -openconnect -teamd)

     Homepage:            https://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE Plasma applet for NetworkManager
```

----------

## charles17

 *petan wrote:*   

> Is that true? How can I disable that? I don't want NM to kill my wi-fi when I plug in cable I want both.

 

Use net-wireless/rfkill to check which of the kill states change when you plug/unplug the cable.

----------

## petan

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *petan wrote:*   Is that true? How can I disable that? I don't want NM to kill my wi-fi when I plug in cable I want both. 
> 
> Use net-wireless/rfkill to check which of the kill states change when you plug/unplug the cable.

 

Hard block :/ there is no "switch" on my laptop other than fn + PrtScr which does nothing when I press it. Hard block can be only removed by plugging the cable off

----------

## charles17

 *petan wrote:*   

> Hard block :/ there is no "switch" on my laptop other than fn + PrtScr which does nothing when I press it. Hard block can be only removed by plugging the cable off

 

So the network jack seems to hard block the radio when cable is in.  Guess you need to modify your hardware ...

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

According to the Dell Latitude E5550 / 5550 Owner's Manual, the laptop's BIOS includes the following settings:

 *Quote:*   

> Wireless Radio Control
> 
> Allows you to enable or disable the feature that automatically switches 
> 
> from wired or wireless networks without depending on the physical 
> ...

 

Looks like you have four possible combinations for Wi-Fi. It would be worth trying them all to see what happens.

----------

